# NFL mobile



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello, I have tried to download and install MyVerizon on my thunderbolt running, BamF Sense 3 RC4.9, Uber BamF, BamF Forever 1.0.6, and BamF SoaB v.713, using CDMA only, and I always get service unavailable error code -1..... And because it won't connect I can't enjoy NFL Mobile..... Any help?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Hello, I have tried to download and install MyVerizon on my thunderbolt running, BamF Sense 3 RC4.9, Uber BamF, BamF Forever 1.0.6, and BamF SoaB v.713, using CDMA only, and I always get service unavailable error code -1..... And because it won't connect I can't enjoy NFL Mobile..... Any help?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


On Forever I loaded version 1.0.2 and make a backup of VerizonSSOengine apk and the MyVzW and NFL apps. I then loaded the latest BAMF Forever and restored app+data for VerizonSSOengine first then the my vzw and nfl apps and they worked after all that.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

So, download forever 1.0.2 get TiBu make backup of that , load 1.0.6 restore and sin in?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> So, download forever 1.0.2 get TiBu make backup of that , load 1.0.6 restore and sin in?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I loaded 1.0.2 and signed into my vzw and nfl first. Then I made the backups of all 3 files I mentioned above. Then flashed 1.0.6 set it all up and restored app+data using TiBu of those 3 files and was good to go.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Couldn't sign in on 1.0.2...... I think my phone hates the NFL

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Couldn't sign in on 1.0.2...... I think my phone hates the NFL
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


That's weird like I said I read that method and tried it and it worked. That sucks it's not working for you as well. Maybe someone else has another idea since you said you tried the CDMA only trick as well.


----------



## redragons (Sep 14, 2011)

"Mustang302LX said:



> On Forever I loaded version 1.0.2 and make a backup of VerizonSSOengine apk and the MyVzW and NFL apps. I then loaded the latest BAMF Forever and restored app+data for VerizonSSOengine first then the my vzw and nfl apps and they worked after all that.


+1 
Works for me every time


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Couldn't sign in on 1.0.2...... I think my phone hates the NFL
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


i have the same problem... have tried everything flashed all sorts of roms, rooted ruu's, different versions of the sso.apk, 1x, 4g, 3g it just wont work for me either.

called verizon the other day and they were no help of course... first the lady told me it wasnt supported on lte phones, then they said i needed to have vcast. eventually i was sent up to a supervisor and they wrote a trouble ticket.

good luck.

If you go a few pages back I made a thread too, some more suggestions are in there.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

It works on my brothers stock Tbolt..... May just unroot using an auto unroot, and just wait for the official gb push, I just can't find out if I run the program, or if I need to flash back to the stock Rom, and then unroot

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

"Nick.Tbolt said:


> It works on my brothers stock Tbolt..... May just unroot using an auto unroot, and just wait for the official gb push, I just can't find out if I run the program, or if I need to flash back to the stock Rom, and then unroot
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


load my Rom in development section working NFL and stable Rom very fast and nice battery life. Flash and report back in thread.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

What Rom is it?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I would try the latest BAMF Forever. (1.0.6) I know it was addressed as being fixed in this version and I was able to watch Sunday's game on this version as well.

Also, don't go to stock, think of all the things you will be missing!


----------



## stanlalee (Aug 10, 2011)

I didn't do anything but flash SoaB v.713. First thing I tried was NFL mobile, the faster connection I ever got lol. Made a back up and restored AOSP. may use it on the sundays I work.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

stanlalee said:


> I didn't do anything but flash SoaB v.713. First thing I tried was NFL mobile, the faster connection I ever got lol. Made a back up and restored AOSP. may use it on the sundays I work.


I also used it on SOAB. Too bad this ROM has so many bugs because like you said, it has a fast connection and a fast overall feel to it.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

"Nick.Tbolt said:


> What Rom is it?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Vigor LooKaLiKe


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Not to derail too much but after wanting NFL Mobile so much and then trying it on BAMF Forever I actually think it's a garbage app. They let you watch Sunday night and Monday night games which are available in every market. They only give you red zone for every other game so I still can't watch my fav team play unless they are in the red zone. Overall I wasn't impressed with the video quality or the selection. I wish I had the $340 for sunday ticket and then the extra $50 for sunday ticket to go so I could just use their app on w/e ROM to watch ANY game I want!


----------



## Xterra91 (Jul 17, 2011)

Download my verizon mobile from market, sign in and that should work..


----------



## Xterra91 (Jul 17, 2011)

Download my verizon mobile from market, sign in and that should work..it worked on all Bamf forever versions and soab all versions. Let me know if that works.


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

"Mustang302LX said:


> Not to derail too much but after wanting NFL Mobile so much and then trying it on BAMF Forever I actually think it's a garbage app. They let you watch Sunday night and Monday night games which are available in every market. They only give you red zone for every other game so I still can't watch my fav team play unless they are in the red zone. Overall I wasn't impressed with the video quality or the selection. I wish I had the $340 for sunday ticket and then the extra $50 for sunday ticket to go so I could just use their app on w/e ROM to watch ANY game I want!


Let me tell you, the Sunday ticket app just doesn't work on cm7 (at least not on the bolt or fascinate). Thankfully, I got it for free. Actually ended up paying $171 for Sunday ticket, to go, and NHL center ice. (basically, just paid for center ice and got the rest free). Thank God for my vulkano box. I haven't tried the "to go" app on sense, though it worked on my dads Droid charge.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

CBMC said:


> Let me tell you, the Sunday ticket app just doesn't work on cm7 (at least not on the bolt or fascinate). Thankfully, I got it for free. Actually ended up paying $171 for Sunday ticket, to go, and NHL center ice. (basically, just paid for center ice and got the rest free). Thank God for my vulkano box. I haven't tried the "to go" app on sense, though it worked on my dads Droid charge.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


Well then I'm glad I did waste $400 on Sunday Ticket. Good thing I'm more of a Baseball fan!


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Not to derail too much but after wanting NFL Mobile so much and then trying it on BAMF Forever I actually think it's a garbage app. They let you watch Sunday night and Monday night games which are available in every market. They only give you red zone for every other game so I still can't watch my fav team play unless they are in the red zone. Overall I wasn't impressed with the video quality or the selection. I wish I had the $340 for sunday ticket and then the extra $50 for sunday ticket to go so I could just use their app on w/e ROM to watch ANY game I want!


You say every market.....but I dont have cable so I dont get to watch monday night football..


----------



## CBMC (Jun 23, 2011)

"Mustang302LX said:


> Well then I'm glad I did waste $400 on Sunday Ticket. Good thing I'm more of a Baseball fan!


What a night tonight....

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

CBMC said:


> What a night tonight....
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


Yup I'm a Red Sox fan. It was amazing watching the end of their GIANT collapse from the top. Thank god that's over lol. Now it's time to focus on the NFL lol.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Tried using NFL Mobile when I unrooted, and it didn't work...smh.... So I rooted again

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Tried using NFL Mobile when I unrooted, and it didn't work...smh.... So I rooted again
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Damn even on stock you couldnt get it to work?


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Damn even on stock you couldnt get it to work?


No, Got the same error message, even after I it updated to MR2.....

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## kci (Jul 16, 2011)

NFL mobile just updated in the market. I'm getting a new error stating that NFL mobile is for data plans of 2gb or higher? I have unlimited, odd that the message has changed from the previous error stating only active vzw customers can use it.


----------



## satseaker (Jul 13, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Not to derail too much but after wanting NFL Mobile so much and then trying it on BAMF Forever I actually think it's a garbage app. They let you watch Sunday night and Monday night games which are available in every market. They only give you red zone for every other game so I still can't watch my fav team play unless they are in the red zone. Overall I wasn't impressed with the video quality or the selection. I wish I had the $340 for sunday ticket and then the extra $50 for sunday ticket to go so I could just use their app on w/e ROM to watch ANY game I want!


so because something doesnt offer what you want its trash,how sad for you,i think its great since I drive a truck and have access to the games, and if you have access to the game on a tv why would you want to watch thru your phone, or did I miss something in the description that the app was offering all the games, ooops the nfl has a contract with direct tv,call them and demand an app,dont it just suck when you dont get everything you want and that for free, oh ooops again that would be the xda attitude.

brought to you with limited commercial interuptions


----------



## satseaker (Jul 13, 2011)

the easiest way to get the app to work, uninstall both nfl and my vzw,reboot in recovery,delete cache,reboot phone,download lte on/off,nfl app and my vzw from the market, set your network to cdma only with lte on/off(just cdma,hell take the back off the phone that puts you in cdma mode)start the my vzw app,you will be prompted to login,once you have done that and its successfull both apps will work,if you get and error after logging in(oops could be their problem or network issue) set you network back to what ever it was.maybe try rebooting the phone and deleting the cache again.

brought to you with limited commercial interuptions


----------

